# Pressurised Co2



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the best place to buy a system and the best system to buy. Thanks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just 1 thing I can say as you live way out you may want to rent a tank ..
a 20lb tank would last you a long time and save traveling to fill it up .
Im not sure where you can rent them as I havent renewed my tank with homj as of yet..
they are big but well worth it in the long run!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Just 1 thing I can say as you live way out you may want to rent a tank ..
> a 20lb tank would last you a long time and save traveling to fill it up .
> Im not sure where you can rent them as I havent renewed my tank with homj as of yet..
> they are big but well worth it in the long run!


Thanks Iam not quite ready yet but I will look into that good idea.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Got my systems from Rex Grigg, don't have anything but praise for them:

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

If your mechancially savvy, you can build your own version of the Rex Grigg regulator from parts sourced locally in the GTA area.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy used cylinders of co2 from in the gta?


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

breeze905 said:


> Anyone know where to buy used cylinders of co2 from in the gta?


Start with local welding supply companies and hydrophonic shops in your yellow pages ... both of them generally carry refill tanks of CO2.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You can also try beverage supply shops as well, for tanks or regulators. If you look closely at Sumo Regulators' equipment, it's based on off the shelf Micromatic regulators.

FYI: I was just at Camcarb for a refill a few days ago and had a bit of a scare when the guy said he wasn't sure the tank was certified OK by (I believe he said) Transport Canada standards, but admitted he wasn't the expert and took the tank back to be checked/filled. This was something new to me and I was a bit concerned a tank I had for 4 months would need to be replaced!  Turns out it was OK, but he said recently a few older tanks that home brewers had bought from Ebay or places in the US were not fillable - even though the may have been hydro tested/certified within the last year (mine was Nov '08).

Be careful of jumping at the first, cheapest tank you find.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> You can also try beverage supply shops as well, for tanks or regulators. If you look closely at Sumo Regulators' equipment, it's based on off the shelf Micromatic regulators.
> 
> FYI: I was just at Camcarb for a refill a few days ago and had a bit of a scare when the guy said he wasn't sure the tank was certified OK by (I believe he said) Transport Canada standards, but admitted he wasn't the expert and took the tank back to be checked/filled. This was something new to me and I was a bit concerned a tank I had for 4 months would need to be replaced!  Turns out it was OK, but he said recently a few older tanks that home brewers had bought from Ebay or places in the US were not fillable - even though the may have been hydro tested/certified within the last year (mine was Nov '08).
> 
> Be careful of jumping at the first, cheapest tank you find.


Thanks I never thought of that I might rent my tank as Id like to put in a 20 lb tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think a CO2 tank really depends on what route you want to take. There are a lot more option available than say 5 years ago.
First choose either 1) paint ball-type CO2 setup or 2) the beverage-type setup or 3) Hydor's mini pressurize CO2 system.

1) With the paint ball setup, you can just grab a paint ball CO2 canister almost anywhere. With a paint ball canister, you can hid it anywhere and it won't be vissible. So it's a good choice it you have somthing like this in your living room. When you're done using it up, you will have to go to any pain ball places to have it refilled.
You can buy the CO2 regulator kit for paint ball ($219) + a solenoid ($110) from Red Sea and your good to go.
Here is the kit: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p16864269.html

2) Beverage type setup. With this, you buy a CO2 canister from various places like a brewery store, hydroponic store or weilding store. These canisters range from 10 lbs to 20 lbs. You don't really care about the looks as most of the time, you just bring your empty canister back and they swap it will a filled and fully certified one. This elimates the certification cost.
Alternately, you can buy a spiffy shinny aluminum canister. These ragne from 5 lbs to 20 lbs. These are yours to keep and you will have to have it certified and refilled.
You can still get the red sea kit ($219) + a solenoid ($110) for a regular CO2 cylinder at:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p16893545.html
But now that you're using the regular canister, you might as well spend a bit more and get the better quality stuff. I'd buy from Rex as recommended by Chris S. You will need a regulator, solenoid, check valves, bubble counter and a diffusser. I would just get the regulator with solenoid from Rex and hunt for the rest of the stuff else where. But note it's more expensive getting the stuff from Rex.
If you'd like something cheaper, you can get a Milwakee regulator with solenoid and bubble counter kit like this one : http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p17160403.html, then you need a check valve, some CO2 tubes and a diffuser.

3) The Hydor kit, I've never really pay much attention to, but it's another solution if you have a show tank and you really have to hide the CO2 canister. It's here: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p16850199.html The kit itself doesn't seem expensive, but I don't know about the refills though ...

You can get your CO2 tubes from ebay from Malaysia: Aquamagic
Free shipping!
They also have some nice glass diffuser as well.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I think Iam going to go with Rex he will set me up for at least 12 tanks with everything for less then $400.00 It wont be for about a month or so yet. Right now I have 5 planted tanks though 2 are low light. I would like to upgrade them later to high light. Since I Iam getting into plecos Iam going to need a few more grow out tanks. Plus I would eventully like a 150 for my JDs. I will probably go with the swap option which is much easier for me. Iam figuring if I go 20 lbs that might do me for the year.I dont want to run around looking for everything since Iam not in Toronto.


----------

